# 98 Sentra Tach Installation



## kamakazikilla000 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have no idea on where to connect the green wire or the wire that reads the RPMs on the tach i just bought in my 1998 Nissan Sentra, i have all the other wires connected, can you please help me on where to connect it, do i need a tach adaptor??


----------



## B14boy (Aug 27, 2007)

i just did the same on my '98. I'll take a picture for you...


----------



## kamakazikilla000 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Nissan Sentra Tach Installation*

Hey, i saw your pictures that you have the same tach as me, but i was just wondering how you got the tach signal, where you got it from i mean, please?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The manufacturer of the tachometer should be able to tell you where to hook it up. Many late models require tapping into the "tach signal" input to the ECM. 

If it's an Autometer tach, you can e-mail their tech support at [email protected].
If it's another brand, go to their website for tech support info.


----------



## kamakazikilla000 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanx for the help, but you see, from the instructions that the company gave me, the wire that they told me to connect it to does not exist, the coloration that i found was different, and i tried connecting it to these other wires, but there was this one time that it went up but when went the opposite way when the air conditioner turned on, so i knew that wasnt the wire.


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

get a testlight. Ground it. touch it to the wires. the wire that makes the light "blink" is your RPM signal.


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

On mine, theres a wire on the Distributor Cap I tapped into that gave me the Tach Speed RPMs. And for the lights, i tapped into my Stereo Wire labeled "LIGHTS", don't forget your ground and power. I used my ACC Power to power up my tachometer. I'm running a Autometer 10,000 RPM with Shift Light Tachometer.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ResidentG33k said:


> On mine, theres a wire on the Distributor Cap I tapped into that gave me the Tach Speed RPMs. And for the lights, i tapped into my Stereo Wire labeled "LIGHTS", don't forget your ground and power. I used my ACC Power to power up my tachometer. I'm running a Autometer 10,000 RPM with Shift Light Tachometer.


Negitive side of the distributor. It works, my 98 b14 this is what I did.

Get a wire tap connector and use it.

Mine was a Nordskog digital tach, however brand shouldn't matter.


----------



## bobtiji (Dec 9, 2006)

where is the negative side of the distributor

i cant find it as the coil is built-in it


----------

